# [S] Super Nintendo SNES + Street Fighter



## Dario90 (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche für einen gepflegten Retro games-Abend mit ein paar Kumpels eine Super Nintendo (SNES) Konsole, mit 2 Gamepads! Hammer wäre wenn ihr noch das Spiel Street Fighter, bzw. Street Fighter 2 hättet   Auch andere Spiele gehen, z.B: Super Mario World...... primär aber ganz klar !!STREET FIGHTER!!  

Zustand ist egal, hauptsache das Teil läuft


----------



## Keil (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*



			
				Dario90 am 16.02.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche für einen gepflegten Retro games-Abend mit ein paar Kumpels eine Super Nintendo (SNES) Konsole, mit 2 Gamepads! Hammer wäre wenn ihr noch das Spiel Street Fighter, bzw. Street Fighter 2 hättet   Auch andere Spiele gehen, z.B: Super Mario World...... primär aber ganz klar !!STREET FIGHTER!!
> 
> Zustand ist egal, hauptsache das Teil läuft



Glaub da wirste bei eBay fündiger, da bekommste die dinger hinterhergeschmissen. Und für so einen Retro Abend, besorg dir da am besten noch n 4 Player Adapter dazu Bomberman 2 (oder andrer egal) + Smash Tennis und Tiny Toons Wacky Sports das rockt zu viert!!


----------



## chr15714n (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*

glaub aber nicht dass das billig wird ^^

konsole ca 25€
bomberman 2 ca 30€
streetfighter ca 20 €
mutlitap ca 10€

ich hab ziemlich die hosen runter gelassen als ich mir meinen jugendtraum in erwachsenenalter erfüllt habe.


----------



## xxJuSoxx (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*



			
				chr15714n am 17.02.2009 05:38 schrieb:
			
		

> konsole ca 25€
> bomberman 2 ca 30€
> streetfighter ca 20 €
> mutlitap ca 10€



Nochmal die alten Spiele spielen: unbezahlbar!


----------



## chr15714n (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*

jo, also s günstigste was ich kenne ist die Bucht

am besten kaufts du nächste Woche von Dienstag bis Donnerstag, da ist monatsende, also wenig Kapital im Umlauf und wenig Interessenten. kleiner Tipp


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*



			
				chr15714n am 17.02.2009 05:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ziemlich die hosen runter gelassen als ich mir meinen jugendtraum in erwachsenenalter erfüllt habe.



Gut das meiner hier seit ueber 10 Jahren schlummert. Sogar mit SF2 Turbo


----------



## noxious (17. Februar 2009)

Dario90 am 16.02.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> primär aber ganz klar !!STREET FIGHTER!!


Habs mal im Titel ergänzt  

Sowas verkauft man nicht. Das ist besser als Gold. Kann nur im Wert steigen.


Spoiler



Der Satz erinnert mich jetzt an den Typen, der hier gefragt hat, wie viele Dreamcasts er kaufen soll und wie schnell die mehr Wert werden


----------



## fiumpf (17. Februar 2009)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 17.02.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das meiner hier seit ueber 10 Jahren schlummert. Sogar mit SF2 Turbo


Dito.




			
				noxious am 17.02.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mal im Titel ergänzt


Vielleicht solltest du den Titel ganz umbenennen in "Retrokonsolen - Laberthread" und verschieben.


----------



## Freezeman (17. Februar 2009)

noxious am 17.02.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Der Satz erinnert mich jetzt an den Typen, der hier gefragt hat, wie viele Dreamcasts er kaufen soll und wie schnell die mehr Wert werden


Ich geb meinen jedenfalls net her!   
Und mein MegaDrive32x bleibt auch da wo er ist!   
Retro ftw!!!


----------



## Dario90 (17. Februar 2009)

Freezeman am 17.02.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 17.02.2009 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach verdammt, ich hätte wissen müssen das es so ist, wie es ist! 
Genau deshalb will ich eine haben.. Retro rockt!  
Werd mir eine über eBay kaufen, danke für den Link übrigens  , von mir aus könnt ihr den Thread ganz umbennen und als Retro Konsolen Thread benutzen, das ich mal darauf komme, warum es so einen Thread noch nicht gibt?!


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (18. Februar 2009)

Ihr rettet mir grad den Tag...
Hab am Sonntag aufm Flohmarkt in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn ein SNES mit allem Pipapo und 15 Spielen für 40€ gekauft.
Direkt anschließend fand ichs dann doch bisschen teuer für so nen Haufen Plastik, und jetzt seh ich das das spottbillig war 
 

SF2 Turbo fehlt mir allerdings noch...


----------



## LordMephisto (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte da noch ein US-SNES mit Super Street Fighter 2 und Stunt Race FX. Das hätte den Vorteil das du Street Fighter in 60HZ und Originalgeschwindigkeit spielen könntest. Ausserdem sieht das US-SNES auch noch besser aus. Dumm nur für dich das ich das gute Stück nie verkaufen würde


----------



## lenymo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: [S] Super Nintendo SNES*



			
				chr15714n am 17.02.2009 05:38 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub aber nicht dass das billig wird ^^
> 
> konsole ca 25€
> bomberman 2 ca 30€
> ...



Gut das ich nicht so anspruchsvoll bin mir reichts das Retrozeug am PC zocken zu können. Sonst würde ich mich vielleicht noch darüber ärgern das ich damals mein NES für 30 DM verkauft habe.


----------



## noxious (19. Februar 2009)

zOOmedoutboy am 18.02.2009 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr rettet mir grad den Tag...
> Hab am Sonntag aufm Flohmarkt in einem Anfall von Wahnsinn ein SNES mit allem Pipapo und *15 Spielen* für 40€ gekauft.


Wenn das nicht so "Kinderspiele" waren, die man nach 10Min wieder weglegt hast du doch ein Riesen-Geschäft gemacht


----------



## Blumenhund (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab hier noch ein SNES rumliegen und Street Fighter 2.

Der SNES hat allerdings kein Scart Anschluß sondern ein anderes System (keine Ahnung wie das heißt)

Dzu hätte ich noch ein Controller und Super Mario World

Was würdest Du denn löhnen ?


----------

